# experience with Bubble Magus Curve 5/7 ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

how quite these skimmers? thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had a Curve 7 running since May 2013 and it is very quiet. Dave(altcharacter) was 
over one time and remarked on how quiet it was.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you Sir

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1...very quiet. The rating is based on LIGHT bioload. I suggest the BMC7 or Vertex Omega 130 for a med bioload and for higher the Vertex Omega 150.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Wilson. I was thinking that the RLSS R6-I would be a step up from the Curve 7. What do you think about the RLSS R6-I?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

All I can say is that the 1st gen Waveline/Speedwave/Diablo DC pumps (NW and flow) have their issues and technically not UL approved for it's "intended use". The components are UL approved but for the environment that it will be operating, it is not, AFAIK.

Of all the aforementioned pumps, the Diablo (ReefOctopus) DC pumps have been,* BY FAR*, the best in product coverage should issues arise. I/my client(s) get a whole new pump and components within a week or two. I cannot say the same for the others, IME. Diablo DCs are the more expensive of the three but IMHO/E, it's well worth the extra for basically the same pump.

Doing this sort of thing for a living, minimizing issues/headaches/BS is first priority...period...LOL!

Having said that, if you are not in a dire need for a new skimmer, wait for the ReefOctopus 2nd gen DC NW skimmer if the DC pump is a feature priority.

JM2C


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot Wilson. I'm not in a hurry, so I will wait for the 2nd gen Reef Octopus DC NW skimmer. Pump 
issues aside, are you satisfied with the performance of the Diablo skimmers?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Overall, I would say yes but IMHO, too short to take advantage of using the pump at full speed. Is it for your 65gal as in your signature?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, it's for the 65. I checked out the Diablo footprint and it seems a little large for what I need. I 
think what I should do is excercise a little patience(something I do far too seldom) and sit back and 
wait for RLSS to update their Waveline pumps. Their 6" skimmer has a 9.5" x 7" footprint and seems 
adequately sized for what will be a medium stocked 65.


----------

